# EPROM - Need help (homework) :)



## ildronz (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, my teacher gave me this task:

We wish to build a memory on 64k addresses and 16-bits using EPROM 27128 circuits, plus an appropriate address decoder.

Draw a suggestion for how this would be connected, and denounce start and stop addresses for each EPROM in the system.

Can anyone please help me with this? I got no idea how I would set this system up.

I attached a picture of the EPROM and here is a link if the picture dont work  http://lastopp.no/3/654d024685c5c4ed...3b63c61e45.jpg

Sorry for my bad english

Thanks!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

sorry, we cant help with homework, it might be a midterm for all we know.
[lucky for me]


----------



## ildronz (Feb 20, 2011)

Nah, it's just homework. But you guys cant know that ofc


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

well I am not going to tell you how to do your homework but I will ask you a few questions and hopefully it will trigger a few ideas. also it might help you to visualize the problem if you draw it out .. 



> build a memory on 64k addresses and 16-bits using EPROM 27128


1.)
Whats 64K in binary or decimal equivalent? what are the 16 bits to be used for ?
2.)
how many address lines does the 27128 have and how many locations does it have?
3.)
do you need more than one 27128 
4.)
The question suggests that you might need to use an address decoder, Why ?
5.)
can you read & write to a 27128 & do you need to ?
6.) 
have you found and read the datasheet for the 27128 ?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Of course if someone were to give you the answer, what problem solving skills would you learn?


----------

